# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Global Unconscious Research; Oneironautics

## RadiantZeal

Hello All,

I'm posting here to collect information and experiences from fellow oneironauts regarding global unconsciousness. While I am performing research of my own during dream travel, a broader set of information is needed. Therefore, I'd like to hear what you have discovered to enhance my own, and your, understanding of the global unconscious.

I'd like to start by asking if anyone has noticed any strange or unsettling phenomena while delving deep. I want to leave this part purposely vague in order to keep influence out of the information, and as the phenomena I'm making reference to would be quite noticeable to those who have encountered it, I believe "strange and unsettling"  will suffice to point the topic in the right direction.

Also, I'm posting this here to garner as much interest as possible, and to broaden the research to include those who are not active oneironauts, those who are simply dreamers, lucid or otherwise. 

I feel this to be important, or I would not make this a public affair. True testimony and detailed information is essential.

-RZ

----------

